

Does your car use OnStar? - Andrenid

So, I'm an Australian. We don't have OnStar but I've heard about it via the net.<p>I keep getting emails for 2 different people's OnStar accounts to my Email address... and OnStar won't do anything about it.<p>I have a pretty short Gmail address because I signed up early (6 characters), and Gmail's autocorrect/fuzzy email receiving means I get emails for all sorts of people that have mistyped their email and mine is "close" to what they typed.<p>To give you an idea of how bad this OnStar situation is:<p>- The emails have all the personal details inside each one. Name, home address, car make/model and various ID/registration details, home phone number, etc.<p>- It gives me full access to the cars maintenance records via monthly emails with EVERYTHING in the email relating to the car, INCLUDING LETTING ME EDIT IT via a link.<p>- It gives me a link directly to their OnStar account, and the password is the persons postcode, WHICH IS IN THE EMAIL. There's quicklinks to access the full account, change vehicle details, remotely access various aspects of the vehicle's features, etc.<p>- I can send directions to their GPS from my browser, which comes up on their screen.<p>- ... lots lots more "could" be done if I was inclined.<p>I've emailed OnStar support about it a few times, they don't reply. The closest I get to any form of reply is an automatic message telling me to call them on a "toll free number" (not free for me to call from here!)<p>PS, Mr Buchner, your 'tires' on your GMC Terrain are low and your oil needs changing urgently. It's overdue by months.
======
bmelton
If you have their home address, perhaps you could mail a plainly written
letter to the account holders and let them know that their email addresses are
incorrectly registered, and that they have every right to be upset with
OnStar? Also, that they should correct their email address.

Beyond that, I can't really think of anything short of picking up the phone
and biting the bullet on the costs.

Curious though, I thought toll free numbers were free internationally too -
are they only free within the US, or are you concerned with per-minute
outbound call fees or something else?

~~~
Andrenid
Any international call to the US from here costs around $1/min according to my
providers website. Considering I'd probably end up on hold for a while when
it's a big company like that, it crosses the cost limit for me being bothered
to do anything about it.

After I tried emailing them a few times through a few different email
addresses, and tried contacting them via Twitter, I gave up and flag the
emails as spam.

I just figured anyone using OnStar might want to know how ridiculously easy it
is for people to access your account, car, and personal details, if they get a
copy of your monthly emailed report.

